# D2 Custom Baseband For Cm7



## clowe (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just wanted to know which custom baseband(s) work great on the droid 2 cmda with cm7 and Jakebites v14. Currenly my 3g isn't sticking after rebooting my phone. I'm using baseband BP_C_01.09.13P. Thanks.


----------



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

Uh oh....looks like you haven't been made aware of the locked bootloader and that you can only use the baseband and kernel of Motorola s choosing.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

No beuno


----------



## clowe (Oct 27, 2011)

I was not aware of the locked bootloader. Thanks for the info.


----------

